# Why isn't M on refurbished store?



## baltdave (Feb 27, 2014)

Do they not want to sell it for lower than the already reduced price?


----------



## sama (Feb 28, 2014)

Yes, it was ( for for 22mm f2/flash package for $259) and it is stilling on-going in Canada for the zoom lens package.

http://estore.canon.ca/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/subCategory_12152_10102_-24_10590#


----------



## jdramirez (Feb 28, 2014)

Maybe people didn't return em... they figure $300 for a back up option... or one for the kids or wife... sure.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 28, 2014)

Its been in the Refurbished Store. Canon pulls them off when they are out of stock. I'm waiting for the 70D. It should not be long before it shows up.


----------



## baltdave (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks for the info....I'll keep my eye out for it.


----------

